# The Brother's Grunt 2008 outdoor grow



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Well we started putting the ladies outside. My brother went and dug some nice holes and filled them in with our own special soil mixture. We have some Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry clones that were gonna be working with this year. We loved how they grew inside so they should grow great outside. We also gave about 10 Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry clones to a friend along with about 10 Stoneybuds. Anyway here are a few pics of the two plots of Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry clones we have so far. We have 3 clones in 1 plot and two in the other. As you can see in the pics our dog was nice enough to donate some of her hair.  Gonna dig another 2 or 3 plots over the next week or so. :hubba: *


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

whos the breeder of the duckfoot99?


----------



## longtimegrower

Nice looking clones TBG Looks like you have been getting plenty of rain like i have. Good luck Slim


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*They are from a private breeder.  *


			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> whos the breeder of the duckfoot99?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Here are a few Stoneybuds that were put out this morning.  *


----------



## tcbud

looks great brothers grunt, good luck, dog hair keeps the deer away i am guessing?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Sure does along with some pee of course.   *


----------



## tcbud

Now i know why he is doing his thing round the garden all the time, but hey...he built a fence!


----------



## smokybear

Looks like the start of a great season TBG. I wish you the best of luck with those ladies and I look forward to watching your grow. Take care and be safe my friend.


----------



## sillysara

looks great TBG clones are the only way to go best of luck


----------



## SmokinMom

Awesome TBG, can't wait to be a voyeur.


----------



## Dubbaman

Looking great man theres gonna be some green monsters in the mountains here real soon. I bet with the pooch trimmings you wont get much of a bother from rabbits either  and the pee thing works wonders for deer, but wont do much for keeping me away  :rofl:  MOJO  for the younglings


----------



## Blunted

Don't you think you planted them a bit too close to each other? Just my 2 cents, good luck


----------



## REDz

Looking great man, Hope for a good 08 season for you bra.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Nope as they are clones. If we were using seeds i would say yes but since we know the sex everything should be fine. Almost like a Sea Of Green but outside. When everything is said and done we should have some nice bushes.  *


			
				Blunted said:
			
		

> Don't you think you planted them a bit too close to each other? Just my 2 cents, good luck


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Looking good TBG! Sounds like an incredible strain you've got. I'll be watching.


----------



## snuggles

Should be fun to watch, good luck...show us how it's done 

Also I heard Ducksfoot is good to grow outside cause it doesn't really resemble MJ is this true, or was someone having fun with me?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Yes the true Duckfoot plant has leaves that look like a Ducks foot.   This however is a cross and looks like your normal MJ plant. *


			
				snuggles said:
			
		

> Should be fun to watch, good luck...show us how it's done
> 
> Also I heard Ducksfoot is good to grow outside cause it doesn't really resemble MJ is this true, or was someone having fun with me?


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

this will be a nice summer and a happy fall! good luck with the grow!


----------



## subcool

Right on brother looking good so far!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. My brother went and dug another plot yesterday and tossed in two more Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry clones.  *


----------



## sportcardiva

wow there looking really good and getting big fast


----------



## Dubbaman

Dang Bro your going to be swimming in smoke by the end of hte year im moving in with you  ill just pack up my grow equip and devote my useless existance to the TBG grow cult  I hope they have them smart little black robes and Nike shoes but i dont want the kool-aid :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*We hope so D. :hubba:  The one thing about these plants is they wont be taken care of at all unless the need water. Figure between the critters and weather half wont make it. The plots are spread out pretty good so it will be hard to take care of them. Were just gonna hope for the best.   My brother and a friend went out fishing this morning and took the last 3 clones so that's it for outside planting.   Between us and a few friends we have about 25 to 30 plants outside so we should do good. :aok: *


----------



## HippyInEngland

Looking good TBG


When is your harvest time roughly? I was just wondering how much time they have to grow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*For the most part sometime in October.  *


----------



## smokybear

The ladies are looking good. Should be a good outdoor harvest this year for ya. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Runbyhemp

> ill just pack up my grow equip and devote my useless existance to the TBG grow cult



Is there room for one more ? ... I could be useful ... :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*You guys are killing me.    Yes you can join our cult but you have to wear tin foil hats and flip flops. :rofl: *


----------



## snuggles

Flip flops with socks?

Looks like you guys are having some fun, good luck with it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*If your gonna wear socks snuggles they gotta be argyle. :rofl:  Also everyone has to wear a Hawaiian button up shirt.  *


			
				snuggles said:
			
		

> Flip flops with socks?
> 
> Looks like you guys are having some fun, good luck with it.


----------



## Dubbaman

Im in it for the fashon fauxpaugh now  tin foil hats, Hawiian shrits, and argyle socks. All we need now is to all be in kilts and start chanting.:rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*ROLMFAO D. I can picture us all now and it's not a pretty site. :rofl: *


----------



## Dubbaman

speaking of which i forgot to add this to the post


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*ROLMAO D.  I take it that's us in about 20 years? :rofl: *


----------



## warzone

hahahahahahahahaha im scottish weari9ng a kilt is no biggie for me


----------



## Dubbaman

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *ROLMAO D. I take it that's us in about 20 years? :rofl: *


 
It could be mang i thought it was funny cause the guys in it are wearing argyle socks and sandals :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Old retired mob bosses down in Florida. :rofl: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*OK so to be a member of The Grunt Cult you must have the following:*

*1) Tin Foil Hat*
*2) Flip Flops*
*3) Hawaiian Shirt*
*4) Kilt*
*5) Argyle Socks*
*6) Your choice of color  *


----------



## Hick

Aaaarg!.. don't think that tinfoil hat will fit on over me showercap TBG..


----------



## Dubbaman

:holysheep:  I think i have all the requirements


----------



## warzone

cant see the pics


----------



## warzone

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *EDIT LANGUAGE* YES dude:yay: :banana: i see em now *EDIT LANGUAGE* YES


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Not a problem at all Hick. That is just a sample. Everyone can make there own hat to fit. :hubba:  *


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> Aaaarg!.. don't think that tinfoil hat will fit on over me showercap TBG..


----------



## FLA Funk

Man yall are too funny. Great stuff.


----------



## KGB30

Isn't duckfoot99 Dutch strain?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Not sure on that one as we got the cross from a friend. *


			
				KGB30 said:
			
		

> Isn't duckfoot99 Dutch strain?


----------



## Hick

Ducksfoot was origonally produced bt "Wallyduck".. I don't "think" he was Dutch...:confused2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Hick i think he was talking about the Duckfoot99 cross not the regular Ducksfoot but i could be mistaken.  *


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> Ducksfoot was origonally produced bt "Wallyduck".. I don't "think" he was Dutch...:confused2:


----------



## longtimegrower

Thanks for the laughs guys


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Here is an update on whats going on. My brother went out and visted all but one plot to give the ladies some water. It's been very hot and dry here over the last week so they needed some H2o.   He also gave the ladies a good spray with some Shultz Garden and House plant insect spray. Works good when the ladies are small and that will be the only time they are sprayed.   He also put down some Ortho Snail and Slug killer. Anyway here are some pics. The first two pics are of plot #1 Duckfoot99 x AK47Bubbleberry. As you can see one of the ladies got topped by something. We figure it was bugs but they wont be coming back that's for sure. The next two pics are plot #2 Duckfoot99 x AK47Bubbleberry. In these pics you can see we added another clone yesetrday. This was a runt and we decided to put her out. The next two pics are plot #3. These are the Stoneybud ladies.   We have another plot but didn't get to that one this week. Will keep you all updated as time goes and my brother can travel to each site. :hubba: *


----------



## HippyInEngland

Great pics TBG, they look really healthy, what temps are you hitting?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up Hippy.  Temps right now are running in the mid to high 90's and very humid. :holysheep:  *


----------



## POTUS

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The next two pics are plot #3. These are the Stoneybud ladies.*


 
I wondered where my wimmin took off to! YOU got em! And they're naked!

Ya perv! Ya bro's been feelin em up too I bet!

Hey man, the plants are looking great!

By October, they'll be a sight to see.

Good luck man!!!!


----------



## Dubbaman

gonna be 20 ft tall by the end of the summer gonna have to get the Green Giant to help you haul them monsters back to the shed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Break out the Tin Foil Hats, Flip Flops, Hawaiian Shirts, Kilts, and Argyle Socks because it's time for an update. First two pics are plot #1. Next two pics are plot #2. Next two pics are plot #3. Next two pics are plot #4. :hubba:  These ladies are growing fast and furious.   The last pics show how big the fan leaves are getting. :holysheep:  *


----------



## tcbud

Beautiful .....sure are taking off... yep, those fan leaves are massive!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Looking good TBG.


----------



## Tater

Awesome looking plants.  I hope mine catch up to yours.  What do you use for outdoor neutrients?


----------



## Dubbaman

Got to say its great all the way mang :cool2: that one SB i put out in the open has some huge fans too man just like that, its about 3 ft now and back in to flower as i put out some hashberry (4 of 10 ) and some of my own made satoris since the others didnt alltake and ive got 4 of 6 out of them so far in 3 days so im happy ill have 7 to replace the 6 im about to take out   MOJO for the out-door grow mang.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*To be honest with ya we are using recycled soil from our indoor grows.   Were not using any nutes at the moment. *


			
				Tater said:
			
		

> Awesome looking plants. I hope mine catch up to yours. What do you use for outdoor neutrients?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hey TBG..those are looking good..cant wait till Oct to see them...I have one outside but shes in a container therfor may not get so big..but am excited none the less...KEEP M GREEN my friend..


----------



## FlyingNatural

SpEc-TaC-u-licious Nice job so far..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Got a few more pics. The first two are plot #5 and the last two are plot #6. These were the last clones to got out that's why they are smaller then the others.  *


----------



## snuggles

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> :holysheep:  I think i have all the requirements


 
You are one smoking guy


----------



## Melissa

*beautiful :48:*


----------



## benamucc

TBG...just read the whole thread.  Can't wait to see how it does.  

2 things I learned...dog hair (so obvious, so easy, neighbors dog beware!) ; snail/slug killer

Thanks!


----------



## tn_toker420

Looking goood...You lucky guy you


----------



## caseyeffintaylor

Lukin good ;D
Good luck, hope they turn out well
&
pray for no storms. 
D:


----------



## longtimegrower

Great job with the clones looking great. Hope you harvest a bushel of bud off of them. Slim


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Forgot to put a picture up of the mother Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry we put outside last weekend. She is the mother of all the clones that went outside. We decided to put her outside as well because we didn't have the room inside for her. As you can see in the pics she has been LST'd. ** *


----------



## bud.uncle

Nice:aok: 

A hard working mother put "out to pasture"


----------



## Hick

.."mother duckfoot"..  
made me grin..


----------



## IRISH

just read up on your grow, all looking good. got my seat.:hubba: ...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

didn't see a TBG outdoor thread till this morn...

was wondering if you were gunna throw anything outside  

ok... I'll come visit ya in October then :hubba: ... I'll help yer bro harvest  

right on, mang... can't wait for the nice pics when the girls will be massive bushes :shocked:  

:aok: :aok: :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Update time everyone.   Every two pictures is a different plot.  *


----------



## longtimegrower

Daayyzzzz  Awwwsome lookin.


----------



## mrniceguy

lookin good like always tbg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Girls are looking very happy.


----------



## Old Hippie

Good work TBG! they look heathly.:48:


----------



## medicore

Looking really good there TBG!


----------



## Ethan-2.6-

TBG at it again!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

wow..TBG..they are realy growN now huh?  looks great my friend


----------



## Thorn

wow buddy those are looking amazing! How do you do it? What amount of sunlight you getting at the mo? How are your outdoor temps? I'd love to get some ladies going and lookin like that bro!


----------



## KGB30

Awesome looking ladies & nice green thumb!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up Thorn. Thank you very much for your kind words. Not sure how much light they get each day but they get enough.   Outdoor temps have been running between 78 and 90+ degrees over the last month or so.  *


			
				Thorn said:
			
		

> wow buddy those are looking amazing! How do you do it? What amount of sunlight you getting at the mo? How are your outdoor temps? I'd love to get some ladies going and lookin like that bro!


----------



## tn_toker420

:woohoo:  I'm loving these girls, and i'm sure those girls love you by the looks of things...Keep up the Good work TBG, looking forward to seeing these ladies put on some weight soon...I was wondering what breeder the Stoneybud comes from...THX


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Why thank you very much for the kind words.   We are the one's that made Stoneybud. It's a cross between a Nirvana White Widow male and a Peek Seeds Northernberry female. :hubba: *


			
				tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> :woohoo: I'm loving these girls, and i'm sure those girls love you by the looks of things...Keep up the Good work TBG, looking forward to seeing these ladies put on some weight soon...I was wondering what breeder the Stoneybud comes from...THX


----------



## tn_toker420

WOW...I'd be proud, from the looks of it ...hope to see more pics soon...KEEP IT UP TBG


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

LOOKS GREAT :holysheep: HOPE ALL THE BUGS AND OTHER CRITTERS STAY AWAY:giggle:  
I HAVE 3 COLUMBIAN RED OUTSIDE! I THINK WILL POST A FEW PICTURES THE NEXT TIME I VISIT. THEY WERE OVER 5 FEET TALL A WEEK AGO WHEN I WAS THERE 
* GOOD LUCK ON THAT OUTSIDE GROW​ *


----------



## POTUS

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *We are the one's that made Stoneybud.*


 
*PAPA?*


----------



## Thorn

POTUS said:
			
		

> *PAPA?*



ha ha:giggle:


----------



## BeachWeed420

Man TBG thoes are sure some lovely lookin ladies you got there:holysheep: They look like their loving the great outdoors! Keep up the excellent work!! Take it easy Bruthaz


----------



## POTUS

Brothers Grunt!

How goes the grow?

No news is good news.

How good is it?

Pics! We need Pics!

All in favor, say "Aye"


----------



## Thorn

I say one bit fat AYE!


----------



## Old Toby

Well done lads on another inspirational grow:clap::clap:
I sometimes hate watching your grows cos they put mine to shame:rofl::laugh:


----------



## Dubbaman

Aye. Its not the same place when theres not enough Stoneybud porn floating around. I guess ill go and look at the one i have again and wonder how her family is


----------



## bombbudpuffa

*aye*!


----------



## KGB30

Need more MJ porn. lol


----------



## tn_toker420

AYE...And i also agree, we need more StoneyBud babes!


----------



## bud.uncle

?​


----------



## 85cannabliss

:shocked: WOW :shocked: TBG, ive not been around for a while, just had to check your thread out cos i knew you would have a little porn on here. good to see a pro at work again.

keep it up mang, ill be watching your ladies GROW!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Thought i would pop in this morning and give an update on this grow.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*A few more. *


----------



## allgrownup

Killer man

those bushes look right at home.


peace

eace:


----------



## Runbyhemp

Looking great as usual TBG :aok:


----------



## Thorn

thanks for the update! Those are looking absolutely brilliant! Are these in your yard? or guerrilla? One day man one day....


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot

holy smokes, they got so big..... can't wait to see the final product come harvest time!!!


----------



## POTUS

It's so cool to see weed growing in it's natural environment. It's really a pretty plant and just gets better when full of massive buds.

BEAUTIFUL plants man!

I can't wait to see your "Day of Harvest" pics.


----------



## tn_toker420

The Grunt is back! glad to see ya posting again TBG...Those girls are looking awesome , hope to see ya back around the forums regularly again...If ya get time stop by and give me a few pointers on my outdoor crop...So when are ya thinkin you're harvest will be  on these ??? Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Nothing around the house. Everything is between 1 and 3 miles away.  *


			
				Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks for the update! Those are looking absolutely brilliant! Are these in your yard? or guerrilla? One day man one day....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*They should be done around early to late October.  *


			
				tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> The Grunt is back! glad to see ya posting again TBG...Those girls are looking awesome , hope to see ya back around the forums regularly again...If ya get time stop by and give me a few pointers on my outdoor crop...So when are ya thinkin you're harvest will be on these ??? Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## KGB30

Looking beautiful Buddy


----------



## [email protected]

nice plants my bros grunt, theyre gonna be some giant buds!!


----------



## Thorn

thanks tbg, i've got an afghan baby at the moment that i'm thinking of planting guerilla and have a place in mind. I know its near the end of season but i can't risk her getting too big anyway 

Hope all is well with you


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

looks good, bro :aok:

some happy times ahead, I forsee....


----------



## 85cannabliss

i take it TBG plans on being baked all winter  lol

great job BRO cant wait to see the buds bulging off each of those tips, theyll be some mouth watering monster buds 

keep up the good work man.


----------



## IRISH

hey TBG , sweet looking ladies man. trying to keep up on here can get mad crazy sometimes heh? see y'all around...


----------



## tn_toker420

They're beauty's i tell ya! Ya got it goin' tbg...Lucky guy hookin up with the Stoneybud girl again...WOW tho, i can't wait till October...Can't wait for an update, if ya got the time list which plot is which...THanks for the pics TBG..Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## Pothead420

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. Well we started putting the ladies outside. My brother went and dug some nice holes and filled them in with our own special soil mixture. We have some Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry clones that were gonna be working with this year. We loved how they grew inside so they should grow great outside. We also gave about 10 Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry clones to a friend along with about 10 Stoneybuds. Anyway here are a few pics of the two plots of Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry clones we have so far. We have 3 clones in 1 plot and two in the other. As you can see in the pics our dog was nice enough to donate some of her hair.  Gonna dig another 2 or 3 plots over the next week or so. :hubba: *


i got some of those DUCKFOOT99/ AK 47   i have limited space and need plants that produce i had some stoney buds that were 7 weeks in when the whole room including the SB clones were wiped out by mites they were great plants easy to grow big yield with lots of trichs im mad i lost it along with my CHERRY MALAWI and others lost lots of great genetics. thats what happens when you move your whole grow across the city into a new space with lots of animals all due to a home inspection
but what i salvaged made great hash oil


----------



## T-Bone

This is one time when i don't have to say trim your bush.....J/K no offence to any one out there. But seriously, those are some unreal palnts. hats off to you for your outdoor, imho nothing quite compares to sun ripened buds. I, as well as many others look forward to your finished product shots, thanks, you are one of the many on this board that esentially mentor all of us to aim to become. peace
~T-Bone


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Well my bro checked on one of our plots and it's a total loss. With all the rain we've been getting the groung was just soaked. Bad spot that doesn't drain well. Won't be growing in that area next year.   It's not a big deal as the rest of the ladies are doing great. :hubba:  One of the Stoneybuds ended up being male so he got the chop and is no longer with us.   Anywho the first 3 pics are the Stoneybud lady. She's about 5 feet tall and is showing some signs of purple on her fan leaves already so she should be real pretty come harvest time. The rest of the pics are the Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry clones. Every three pics is a different plot. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa

They're looking beautiful TBG.


----------



## Melissa

*beautiful as allways tbg :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Sorry to hear of the lost plot..those ladies you have are realy nice looking..

thanks for shareing with us my friend


----------



## risktaker27

Great looking crop you got ther bg looking good so far cheers


----------



## tn_toker420

Those are beautiful lookin' girls TBG...Looks healthy as it gets mang...Do you not have any critters or pests in your area , if ya do how have you took care of it??? I hope ya got some SB clones or beans...Cause i'll be waitin for this winter  ...I love watching these stoneybuds...The Ducks Ak are looking pretty plump, is this your first time working with that cross??? Did you cross it  ??? I'll bet it'll make for some great smokie  ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN TBG ...


----------



## IRISH

nice, very nice.  that last plant is gonna have some giant colas'. looking better every time i see these. great job tbg...


----------



## spacecake

I can just say WOW


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Man, those look GREAT, TBG!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*We have pleanty of critters around but we put down some dog hair, urine, and hand soap to keep them away. We've been growing the Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry for sometime now. She was gifted to us by a friend on the net.  *


			
				tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful lookin' girls TBG...Looks healthy as it gets mang...Do you not have any critters or pests in your area , if ya do how have you took care of it??? I hope ya got some SB clones or beans...Cause i'll be waitin for this winter  ...I love watching these stoneybuds...The Ducks Ak are looking pretty plump, is this your first time working with that cross??? Did you cross it ??? I'll bet it'll make for some great smokie  ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN TBG ...


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Looking good TBG, forecast calls for hot and sunny for some time to come. Thank you Lord!!! I was starting to feel like a duckfoot!


----------



## tn_toker420

Wow...you lucky grunt you ...i just hope i'm that fortunate one day ...for the meantime i'll just keep hoping ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN  mang...


----------



## FourTwenty

man those are some nice lookin plants TBG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Got some pics yesterday so it must be time for an update on the ladies. :hubba:  Had some problems at one plot as the mother AK-Bubbleberry fell over from her weight.   Not a problem though as nothing broke and she has been staked up and tied down. She wont be falling over again.   Anyway every 3 pics is a different plot with the last 3 pics being Stoneybud and the rest AK-Bubbleberry. *


----------



## wassup

they r sum monsters tbg.............very nice indeed.


----------



## Tater

Nice nice, I just went and checked on a friends outdoor grow (same old hippie that I talk about from time to time on here) and he's got this plant and the stalks are bigger than my arm its crazy.  Not quite up there with yours but they sure are pretty when they get that big.


----------



## BuddyLuv

I see purple...


----------



## Old Hippie

WOW! nice growing TBG!:aok:


----------



## POTUS

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> Whats up everyone. Got some pics yesterday so it must be time for an update on the ladies.


DUDE! They're looking B-U-TI-FUL!

The pygmy has packed and told me he's moving in with you guys. He's bringing his blow-gun to protect your crop!


----------



## KGB30

Healthy grow buddy.


----------



## username1o

I'm amazed 
lol very nice


----------



## tn_toker420

good golly moses...'em girls are are lookin' amazing ! Looks like you're in for some beasty bud  ...I love the purp , would u say it's from temp. , nutes, or genes??? i'm so confused about my purplish colas ...it's seeming as a good thing tho, so i'm not complaining, but if you get a chance drop by and tell me what ya think TBG...thanks, and sorry for questionin' up yer journal my friend...great grow, keep it up


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Send him on over and you come as well. Will have a serious smoke session. :hubba:  *


			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> DUDE! They're looking B-U-TI-FUL!
> 
> The pygmy has packed and told me he's moving in with you guys. He's bringing his blow-gun to protect your crop!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*LOOKING GREAT*
*GLAD TO SEE YOUR BACK*
*MISS THAT GREEN MO-JO*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Time for an update on the ladies. Every 3 pics is a different plot. As you can see were having some problems with yellowing on leaves in the first plot. We think the roots may have finally hit some bad dirt. I say this because they are planted by some railroad tracks. They are still very healthy minus the yellowing as the buds are just packing it on. Anyway this spot won't be used again next year.   All the other ladies are doing great as you can see from the pics. All pictures are of Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry except for the last 3. They are Stoneybud. :hubba: *


----------



## tess

There looking fab Grunt xx


----------



## POTUS

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. Time for an update on the ladies. They are Stoneybud. :hubba: *


 
Oh Baby! Go Bro's Go!

A fine looking crop of ladies!!!!

Stoneybud wimmin are the cats meow!

Makes me hot just looking at them.....I want to fondle their buds....gently stroke the fine hairs on their most intimate surfaces, heat them up and use them! I love to spread their leaves and inhale the fragrance of their hidden nectar. So close as to have that sweet nectar on my lips..... I want to make them sizzle with heat. To see them melt into my body and make me feel unsurpassed pleasures of the mind.

Bro's Grunt, I want your wimmin.........


----------



## bud.uncle

Lookin Great tbg :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Stoney you are one funny MOFO. :rofl: *


			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> Oh Baby! Go Bro's Go!
> 
> A fine looking crop of ladies!!!!
> 
> Stoneybud wimmin are the cats meow!
> 
> Makes me hot just looking at them.....I want to fondle their buds....gently stroke the fine hairs on their most intimate surfaces, heat them up and use them! I love to spread their leaves and inhale the fragrance of their hidden nectar. So close as to have that sweet nectar on my lips..... I want to make them sizzle with heat. To see them melt into my body and make me feel unsurpassed pleasures of the mind.
> 
> Bro's Grunt, I want your wimmin.........


----------



## annscrib

well as what i can see that is one awesome grow tbg,,,,,is there anything you can do about the yellowing on the leaves?


----------



## Melissa

*:holysheep:  beautiful beautiful ladies you lucky men :hubba:*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*At this point were just gonna let that plot go as is and get what we can ann.   We had a feeling we were gonna run into some problems at that site. That plot is next to some railroad tracks so the dirt isn't the best even though we dug some huge holes and added our own dirt. We have a feeling the roots finally hit that nasty dirt and that's our problem. Don't get me wrong the plants are still nice but the yellowing makes them look like crap. They will be ready for harvest in another 3 weeks or 4 weeks so all is good anyway. :aok: *


			
				annscrib said:
			
		

> well as what i can see that is one awesome grow tbg,,,,,is there anything you can do about the yellowing on the leaves?


----------



## annscrib

ohhh ok i see what you are talking about now,,, gl tbg on ur next 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Everything looks great, can't wait till harvest season


----------



## andy52

simply exotic beauty


----------



## FlyingNatural

Very nice  It looks like this season is going to be bountiful for all of us Bg  I'm haveing some yellowing issues as well,however I think it's just the weather up in the mountains. Keep up the good work! stay cool


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

they look great, my bro's :aok:

must be nice having a harvest in about a month... I'm WAYYY behind


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*We have a few that will have to go longer but should finish in time.  *


			
				That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> they look great, my bro's :aok:
> 
> must be nice having a harvest in about a month... I'm WAYYY behind


----------



## tn_toker420

You Grunt's know how to grow, i'll tell ya that for sure...These girls are looking prime , i doubt it could get much better TBG...Keep it Up my friend , Keep it GREEN ...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. My bro went and took some pics of the Stoneybud yesterday and man is she starting to pack it on. She still has about another month to go but she sure is getting some nice colors. :hubba:  I'll try and get some pics of the other plots today and post them later.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland

WOW, I love the purps showing, does looking at them make your mouth water?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

it makes my mouth water..and thats just looking threw this screen..lol..I bet its better "Live"..Those are very vice TBG..thanks for shareing with us


----------



## BuddyLuv

Pretty


----------



## KGB30

Healthy ladies!!


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Looking great man. Love the colors.


----------



## Old Hippie

Sweet plants TBG:aok:


----------



## FourTwenty

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> WOW, I love the purps



me too 

man there looking real good TBG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Here are some pics of our Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry ladies. Every 4 pictures is a different plot. Some of these ladies should be coming down over the next two weeks for sure. The rest still have maybe another 3 or 4 weeks left.  *


----------



## Old Hippie

:holysheep: TBG! they look sweeeett! trics everywhere, happy smokin my friend.
:48:


----------



## SmokinMom

What time should I be at your place TBG?  :hubba:


----------



## Thorn

:yeahthat: 

I am loving those purple! They all look absolutely delicious!


----------



## Melissa

*Delicious eace:*


----------



## spacecake

TBG I love you  Hate to say but you make it look easy  How many plants each spot sorry sure it says few pages back  Here no way can do outside just cold


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up spacecake.  We have between 1 and 3 plants in each plot.  *


			
				spacecake said:
			
		

> TBG I love you  Hate to say but you make it look easy  How many plants each spot sorry sure it says few pages back  Here no way can do outside just cold


----------



## spacecake

Thanks  Love you all Must say again WOW


----------



## trillions of atoms

Gorgeous Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Well my bro went to check on the ladies yesterday and we have some bad news. My bro noticed some nasty BUD ROT starting on a few of the ladies so down they came. We were gonna take them down next week so it's not much of a loss. I'll get some pics of the harvest up later today after we trim them up.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp

Sorry to hear that TBG. Hopefully it won't end up affecting too much of the bud.


----------



## Melissa

*what a shame tbg ,,,hopefully things are better than they seem *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*It's not that bad. We might lose about 1/2 to 1 oz.  *


----------



## andy52

sorry to hear that,the purp sure is beautiful.you surely do it right.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Well here are the two plots that were taken down. I put a few pics of before chopping and after trimming. :hubba:  We still have some other plots growing and i'll get pics up later.  *


----------



## Melissa

*very very very nice :fly:*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well here are some fresh shots of our Stoneybud lady taken this morning. She still has away to go before harvest but looking great. We figure another 3 weeks maybe 4 tops.  *


----------



## Waspfire

wow i am so jealous hopefully one day i can have plants like that lol great job TBG:hubba:


----------



## gettinggray1964

awsome TBG, i sure wish i could do some outside growing..... well maybe this next spring......


----------



## Old Hippie

:holysheep: Lookin Great TGB. GL
:48:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Here are some shots of the last Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry we have left outside. She should be coming down within the next few weeks.  *


----------



## Thorn

corrr.... I think I jus made a mess on my chair after lookin at that purple! how delicious! Man I wish I could help you smoke those babies!


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Holy Buds Batman.


----------



## Dubbaman

My oh my if the deciples (lol) havent been working their tails off in the fields this year  looks like theres a lady in a purple dress that should have been considered for a reveg. Great stuff mang .... but then again when your your green thumb has spread to the whole body how can you not grow well


----------



## KGB30

Awesome colors buddy!!


----------



## tn_toker420

Good God Grunt!!! Those StoneyBud ladies are looking more beautiful than any i've seen so far (maybe)  ...I'm loving this purpness ...Too bad about the Budrot , i'm dealing w/ a little of that myself...i'm not even sure if it's rot or bugs, i've found a few bud burrowing worms inside the nugs, it's crappy  ...but anyways, was the lady ya harvested SB or Duck47berry ??? Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*As of now toker we have just harvested the Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry and that's it. The only Stoneybud lady we have out still has another 3 weeks or so left.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Looks great TBG...as usual.


----------



## FlyingNatural

*applause* Nice  I have a few I taking down tomorrow.I am curing about a pound of WW and NL right now  GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho TBG,

  You are the King of outdoor bro. I would really love to have a smoke report on the duckfoot, when your ready. 

Snuggles was interested in it also so I've include a few pics to show what it can look like.

That purple Lady had me shaking in my boots, MMMMMMM looked too good to me. 

Family Pics 226AAA.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## longtimegrower

Sweet looking buds TBG how does it smell? Slim


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Hey KK thanks for stopping in and checking out the grow. This is a cross with Duckfoot and doesn't look anything like the real Duckfoot plant. She doesn't have the funny looking leaves on her. She grows just like any other normal MJ plant.  *


			
				KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho TBG,
> 
> You are the King of outdoor bro. I would really love to have a smoke report on the duckfoot, when your ready.
> 
> Snuggles was interested in it also so I've include a few pics to show what it can look like.
> 
> That purple Lady had me shaking in my boots, MMMMMMM looked too good to me.
> 
> Family Pics 226AAA.jpg
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*It's gotta a nice skunky fruity smell. :hubba:  *


			
				longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Sweet looking buds TBG how does it smell? Slim


----------



## Old Hippie

:48: Nice Bud TGB, I Now know how lucky i am to be able to grow in my yard. Nice Plants Man.


----------



## IAN

Them Are Some Nice Plants


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Well we took down the last Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry as she was ripe for the picking. :hubba:  I'll get some pics of her after she is dry and ready for jars.   We still have the Stoneybud lady out and she should be ready in a week or two. Here are some pics of her. Very strange as some of her buds are purple and some arnt. :confused2: Also because of her weight she started to split so my bro fixed her up.  *


----------



## NorCalHal

Awesome man! Great looking plants. I can't wait to see the ducksfoot.


----------



## mistisrising

Nice, I love purple plants.


----------



## Mutt

Nice pheno of the DF99xakxbb there TBG. :holysheep:
did you keep a clone?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

Wow, TBG... you and the bro grow some really nice plants, bud  

Just fab, man... just fabulous :aok:


----------



## Fing_57

nice DF AB TBG but WeIrD looking  

was smoking that lastnight  Mmmmm


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Fing we still have a mother going of the clones we put out. It was strange because they were all the same clones but some grew different. We think it had something to do with the soil. Yes this stuff is the ****. Smells great and taste even better and the HIGH is beautiful. My hats off to you mang this is some powerful stuff.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Hey Mutt you talking about the purple lady in the pics above? That's White Widow x Northernberry.  *


			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Nice pheno of the DF99xakxbb there TBG. :holysheep:
> did you keep a clone?


----------



## Fing_57

I dig the AK smell and flavor from AB
it lost some of the bubbleberry flavor

winter pain meds


----------



## tn_toker420

WOW ...that's a very nice SB lady Grunt  ...I love the purp shots man , do you think they'll keep the purp color after harvest though??? in my experience the purple usually fades away ...Great Grow TBG ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## POTUS

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. Well we took down the last Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry as she was ripe for the picking. :hubba: I'll get some pics of her after she is dry and ready for jars.  We still have the Stoneybud lady out and she should be ready in a week or two. Here are some pics of her. Very strange as some of her buds are purple and some arnt. :confused2: Also because of her weight she started to split so my bro fixed her up.  *


Be-u-ti-ful plant! 

Those damn StoneyBud ladies are always showin a split.

I like to tie em up too.

Damn Bro's Grunt! Youse guys are gonna have some serious smoke!


----------



## TURKEYNECK

I love it bro.. real nice.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Nope the purple doesn't look purple once it is dry. Looks more like a brownish color with a small hint of purple.  *


			
				tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> WOW ...that's a very nice SB lady Grunt  ...I love the purp shots man , do you think they'll keep the purp color after harvest though??? in my experience the purple usually fades away ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

super McAwesome !!!! I can't wait to find a nice purple strain.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Well the last lady we have outside which is a Stoneybud has about a week left and she's ready for picking. :hubba: Got some nice pics of her yesterday. She's strange because she has some buds that are green and some that are purple. :confused2: Just look how she's packing on the trichromes.  Next time you see her she's gonna be chopped and hanging.  *


----------



## sc00bys00

Beautiful looking plant there TBG!:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Old Hippie

That herb looks NICE TBG! dang I would love to smoke that purple bud. NICE WORK!
Peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Your welcome at our house anytime OH.  *


			
				Old Hippie said:
			
		

> That herb looks NICE TBG! dang I would love to smoke that purple bud. NICE WORK!
> Peace


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

is that StoneyBud one nice plant... and is it ever a fabulous looking lady as it grows, too :aok: Beauty, mang!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Dry weight off the Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry was 1/2 lb. :aok: Now sitting in jars curing.   This is some of the best tasting smoke and the high is unreal.   Here are a few pics. Will post pics up of the Stoneybud when we take her down this week. :hubba: *


----------



## andy52

sure looks tasty,great harvest


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well got some bad news on the home front. My bro went to check on the Stoneybud lady and she was gone.   I can only hope that the AHOLE who took her gets the worse kinda cancer and dies a very painful death.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Not the purple one was it?!?


----------



## POTUS

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well got some bad news on the home front. My bro went to check on the Stoneybud lady and she was gone.  I can only hope that the AHOLE who took her gets the worse kinda cancer and dies a very painful death.  *


Dude! Search the pygmy's room! I never did trust that little bastard!

Seriously tho man, what a f'n drag. I hope the cops nabbed him on his way home with YOUR plant! What a rectum exit hole.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*That was the one BBP and i'm still pissed.  *


			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Not the purple one was it?!?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Tell the pygmy we might just have to give him a cavity search.   *


			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> Dude! Search the pygmy's room! I never did trust that little bastard!


----------



## Melissa

*sorry to hear that tbg ,,i hope that karma gets them good ,,:rant:

but :holysheep: them buds look awesome :48:*


----------



## POTUS

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Tell the pygmy we might just have to give him a cavity search.   *


Man, don't even go there! He likes that! I found a pound behind his ear one day. Look there first. It smells better and won't give you nightmares.

Dude, keep your sense of humor. I see that you have, and that's the primary difference between us and the animals. Animals react. Humans think first.

It sounds like you still have a good stash. This is one of the reasons I quit growing outside. I'd rather pay the light bill than go through all of that stress again.

Good luck to you my friend.

P.S. I snapped a pic of the Pygmy. He was laughing and mumbling something about "got me some more stuff".


----------



## andy52

thats a damn shame,i hope to God you find out who got it.best to ya bro


----------



## godspeedsuckah

With any luck they were just kids and all that bud will mold on them  Sorry about the theft TBG, Grow On!!!


----------



## Capt. Skinx

Terribly Sorry To Hear About One's Suffering At The Hands Of Another, Less Intelligent Creature..... 
Damn Those Fools!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorn

ahh dood sorry to hear that man! That sucks big time, i sure hope they get what they deserve! Anyway glad to hear that the Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry is as good as it looks  take it easy man


----------



## pcduck

What a bummer TBG. That is one of the main disadvantages of growing outside. At least you got the other.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

that's a drag, man... at least that's the only one that got swiped....


----------



## tn_toker420

Oh My God! that's a damn shame TBG ...sorry to hear about that, and the nicest of 'em all it seemed...but it happens i guess...good to know you got a good stash already in the jars tho  ...Well, let's live to learn i guess...So was she the last one ??? it's been a great season man, let's hope it gets better...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN  my friend...


----------



## BuddyLuv

f-ing theives. I am lucky that I only lost three early in the season. You know they are kids when they take them with no bud. Obviously whoever took yours was watching them for sometime and took them before you did. Damn shame.


----------



## Old Hippie

I grow on my land so I can watch them, I know the chance .... But..
TBG I have put a hippie curse :angrywife: on the vile humanoid who took your weed. they will pay. 
Anyway sorry dude


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Thanks everyone you guys and gals are the best. It was the last one outside so that's it.   Will start a new inside grow journal coming up here in a few weeks so stay tuned. Gonna be growing some nice stuff. Once again thank you everyone. :aok: *


----------



## mistisrising

My condolences to you on your fallen sister. Lose a few once in a while, always sucks though...


----------



## FlyingNatural

Hey,
It was nice watching your progress this past season.You produce seems to be some of the freshest around.I look forward to seeing your indoor venture.As I have mentioned in my posts,my wife is the smoker.I grow on a "need to grow" basis,to supply her needs.She does'nt mind me taking up closet space when it is for a good cause,otherwise the closets are off limits to my dearest hobby.Therfore,TBG, I must live vicariously through you and the rest of the brothers and sisters here on MP until the great outdoors has rolled out the red carpet to us "mavericks" to do what we love to do
Stay cool.

PS-The last is a seeded Arjans haze bud,given to me by my sister


----------



## IRISH

sorry for the loss TBG. i had some outdoors ripped again this season too.
i think it was bigfoot, and we all know what happened to him.:hubba: ...
thanks for all the great pictures you shared with us. that is some of the clearest waters i've seen. loved 'em all...bb...


----------



## Thorn

hey flying natural thats cheating! u can't have a PLASTIC pumpkin 

Was great watching and reading and visualizing your journal TBG looking forward to seeing more sexy juicey buds coming from your way


----------



## FlyingNatural

Hey thorn,
That there is a ceramic pumpkin


----------



## Thorn

Oh and I suppose that makes it alright does it  :giggle:

Gotta get me some pumpkins today or tomorrow! Don't think I'll have em done in time for the comp tho


----------



## FlyingNatural

sorry thorn  It does'nt make it right  I'll have to submit a more "oganic" autumn shot of the juicy buds


----------



## Thorn

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> sorry thorn  It does'nt make it right  I'll have to submit a more "oganic" autumn shot of the juicy buds




:giggle:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

Melissa said:
			
		

> *sorry to hear that tbg ,,i hope that karma gets them good ,,:rant:*
> 
> *but :holysheep: them buds look awesome :48:*


karma ALWAYS gets butt pumps like that...rest assured


----------



## IAN

looks real good man


----------

